
How NSA and GCHQ Spied on the Cold War World - chrisprice
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-33676028
======
bediger4000
Looks like NSA and GCHQ have _always_ had their fingers in every pie they
could get to. If I were a customer of Crypto AG, I'd have freaked out on my
sales contact a long time ago, and probably not have done business with them,
but if I hadn't back then, I certainly would now.

------
anemic
It's an amazing find to discover multiple different redacted versions of a
single document and to reconstruct the original from these parts.

Very similar to encrypting different data with same key multiple times giving
the messages 'depth' that can be exploited.

------
chinathrow
Crypto AG is still so rigged by foreign powers that not even their staff know
who owns and control the company.

Source: current Crypto employee.

Go figure.

------
Zigurd
Wasn't this common knowledge since the '80s? And yet Crypto AG is still in
business.

------
greenyoda
Broken URL. Looks like it should be:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-33676028](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-33676028)

~~~
dang
Thanks; fixed.

